# Native Access and Catalina



## synthnut1 (Dec 1, 2020)

I have a new iMac i7 8 core with a 512gb internal drive, and 2-external ssd’s....A 1 tb and a 2 tb....I downloaded the right Native Access for my computer.... I have a PC that is getting old,and I have ”Libraries” and “Files” on the PC....Both the PC and the mac have the same email address so I had no trouble seeing my programs when I openned Native Access on the new Mac...Native Access showed me my Libraries but not the Files programs on the new Mac that I had quite a few of...My Libraries show either “install” or ”add libraries” on the programs that are not installed on the new mac....The programs that I bought directly from native instruments say “install” and install without a problem...The aftermarket programs which I assumed were kontakt licensed (they sure cost enough) didn’t fare so well....after reading for a few days, N.I. says to locate where the progam is that your trying to install (where you downloaded the program originally)...My original downloads and files and the the programs that won’t load are on my PC !! How do I go about installing these programs....Do I have to bring the files and programs that are on my PC over to my mac one program at a time ??...This Native Access has to go, and something easier needs to replace it....I don’t know how anybody gets any work done between N.I. and these crazy innovations that are coming out...I still have issues with Catalina, and Apple is trying to shove Big Sur up my....Please help !! I spent a lot of time and money to have these issues ! Thanks in advance.....Jim


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 1, 2020)

You probably have to download the installers from all the third parties. And after you’ve installed everything go to Native Access and “Add Library” all of them so you can see them in Kontakt/KK.


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 1, 2020)

spacepluk,
Thanks for the reply....The only good part of that scenario is that I have all the access codes via Native Access ...Life before Native Access use to be so smooth and easy...Computing today is a nightmare !! Thanks again....Jim


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 1, 2020)

I think before Native Access you had to add the libraries in Kontakt but you would still have to install them if you change pcs.

It’s not that bad, maybe contact support and they’ll help you find the installers.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 1, 2020)

synthnut1 said:


> I have a new iMac i7 8 core with a 512gb internal drive, and 2-external ssd’s....A 1 tb and a 2 tb....I downloaded the right Native Access for my computer.... I have a PC that is getting old,and I have ”Libraries” and “Files” on the PC....Both the PC and the mac have the same email address so I had no trouble seeing my programs when I openned Native Access on the new Mac...Native Access showed me my Libraries but not the Files programs on the new Mac that I had quite a few of...My Libraries show either “install” or ”add libraries” on the programs that are not installed on the new mac....The programs that I bought directly from native instruments say “install” and install without a problem...The aftermarket programs which I assumed were kontakt licensed (they sure cost enough) didn’t fare so well....after reading for a few days, N.I. says to locate where the progam is that your trying to install (where you downloaded the program originally)...My original downloads and files and the the programs that won’t load are on my PC !! How do I go about installing these programs....Do I have to bring the files and programs that are on my PC over to my mac one program at a time ??...This Native Access has to go, and something easier needs to replace it....I don’t know how anybody gets any work done between N.I. and these crazy innovations that are coming out...I still have issues with Catalina, and Apple is trying to shove Big Sur up my....Please help !! I spent a lot of time and money to have these issues ! Thanks in advance.....Jim


Not sure what you mean by "programs"... I'm assuming you mean sample libraries? Or do you mean some of the resource installers that came with older libraries? The resource installers would require you to download mac installers which are a .pkg file, not an .exe file.

Are far as the sample libraries themselves you just need to copy these to either the mac, or copy them to an external and point to them in NA using the "locate" button. To be honest I'm a little confused by how you're attempting to set this up, it seems like you're trying to point NA to another computer which as far as I know won't work since each machine has its own serial number and each machine needs to have those kontakt libraries authorized discretely.

Could you clarify what exactly you want to do? Copy/move the libraries to the mac? Or attempt to have NA locate them on a separate machine, (which again, I believe is not possible.)


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 1, 2020)

jcrosby,
by “programs” I mean sample libraries....N.I. allows you to have kontakt on 2 machines...I have Native Access on my PC as well as on my Mac....Both machines have the same email address....I enter my info on either machine, on Native access and my kontakt libraries appear Unloaded on the Mac..They are already loaded on the PC...All the libraries that were purchased directly from N.I. say “install” on them and load to the new computer just fine....The libraries that were bought from companies like Embertone ,or Cinesamples, or other aftermarket companies have “add libraries“ attached to them...Those are the libraries that I’m having a problem with...Native Access allows you to download N.I. libraries one at a time, or all at once (I have komplete 12, and other libraries bought from N.I.)....Thanks, Jim


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 2, 2020)

Yeah, you have to install those libraries in the new computer. I think the easiest would be to go to the website of each company and grab the installers.


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Spacepluk,
I’d have to agree with you....All the aftermarket libraries need to have their data physically on the computer so that N.I. can open it in Native Access...I don’t understand why these aftermarket libraries can’t load just like the official N.I.. libraries load if they have already paid the fee’s to be legally correct in N.I.’s eyes ....I can understand if a company doesn’t comply or pay N.I. their fee’s (the libraries in the ”Files” section only and not in the “Libraries” section )
The 1 feature that I really like about Native Access is the fact that you can easily choose which libraries you want to install, and should you want to install any of the others at a later time, you can ... Things can and should be made simpler if we the musicians and creators continue to use computers and computer programs and libraries as tools...🤔


----------

